# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Cafe Lề đường >  Phương pháp làm sữa chua bằng sữa Ông Thọ tại nhà

## cmaagencygroup

_Sữa chua là một món ăn không chỉ chứa phổ quát chất dinh dưỡng mà còn là một một thứ men rất tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa của con người, đặc thù là trẻ nhỏ. Hôm nay sẽ hướng dẫn Anh chị bí quyết khiến cho sữa chua bằng sữa Ông Thọ đơn thuần ngay tại nhà nhưng mà ngon như ngoài hàng nhé._


>>> Xem thêm:cách làm sữa chua

*Nguyên liệu cần sở hữu trong cách làm sữa chua bằng sữa Ông Thọ*

– Sữa chua: một hộp (Vinamilk, Mộc Châu,…) để kích men.

– Sữa đặc Ông Thọ: một hộp

– Sữa tươi ko đường: hai lon

– Nước sôi: 1 lon

Dụng cụ: Hũ chứa sữa chua (10-15 cái).

*Cách thức khiến sữa chua bằng sữa Ông Thọ*

– Bước 1: Mở hộp *sữa đặc Ông Thọ* rồi đổ vào một dòng ca, âu, xong, hay hộp (tùy ý). Sau Đó tiêu dùng vỏ lon sữa đặc đong lấy một lon nước ấm hòa vào cộng mang sữa. Khuấy đều cho sữa tan trong nước.

Lưu ý: khi đong nước sôi, nhớ lắc kĩ phần đáy lon để sữa còn lại trong lon ra hết nhé!

– Bước 2: tiếp diễn đổ 2 lon sữa tươi ko đường vào phần sữa đặc đã pha với nước ở bước 1, sử dụng muôi hoặc thìa khuấy đều.

– Bước 3: Hâm nóng hổ lốn sữa ở bước hai bằng bí quyết đun trực tiếp trên bếp hoặc cho vào lo vi sóng 1-2 phút để tạo môi trường tiện lợi cho men hoạt động.

Lưu ý: Chỉ đun cho sữa ấm, khoảng 50 độ C (sờ ấm tay), không được để sôi hoặc quá nóng sẽ gây chết men.

– Bước 4. Đổ hộp *sữa chua* đã hết lạnh (về nhiệt độ phòng) vào hẩu lốn sữa đã hâm hot ở bước 3, khuấy nhẹ theo một chiều cho đến lúc *sữa chua* quyện với hỗn tạp sữa. Thế là ta đã được 1 hỗn tạp sữa chua hoàn chỉnh rồi đấy, giờ chỉ cần cho vào hũ đem đi ủ thôi.

– Bước 5: *cách thức ủ sữa chua*

Rót trong khoảng từ hỗn tạp *sữa chua* ở bước 4 vào từng hũ sữa chua đã chuẩn bị trước, đậy kín nắp lại. Sau ngừng thi côngĐây cho tất cả hũ 1 mẫu bình hoặc âu đủ to có nắp đậy, đổ nước ấm (khoảng 50 – 60 độ C) sao cho nước ngập hơn nửa thân hũ (không để nước ngập hạn chế cho nước lọt vào hũ). Sau 1-2 tiếng thay nước một lần để đảm bảo nước trong bình luôn ấm, men sở hữu môi trường thấp để hoạt động.

Trong trường hợp không thể thay nước thường xuyên, bạn có thể sử dụng cỗ ván xốp với chứa nước ấm, đặt những* hũ sữa chua* vào để ủ rồi đậy nắp thùng xốp lại; khi nào ủ xong thì mở nắp thùng lấy các hũ sữa chua là tiêu dùng được.

*Lưu ý:* thấp nhất là bạn nên cho vào 1 dòng bình sở hữu nắp đậy giữ nhiệt thấp (ví dụ như bình chứa đá, hay bình lớn để giữ nhiệt) để men hoạt động phải chăng và liên tiếp. Trong trường hợp không sở hữu bình, bạn với thể cho vào nồi cơm điện và đậy nắp lại ( nồi cơm điện cũng giữ nhiệt thấp lắm đấy).

Đợi* sữa chua lên men* từ 8-10 tiếng. Thử xem sữa chua đã đạt chưa bằng cách thức múc một thìa sữa chua thành phẩm lên thử, thấy *sữa chua* hơi đông đông lại, lắc nhẹ thìa thấy sữa chua rung nhưng ko bị chảy xuống là được.

rút cục là cho vào tủ lạnh và thưởng thức dần thôi. Rất dễ phải ko nào?

Chúc Các bạn thành công!

>>> Xem thêm: Bí quyết khiến sữa chua bằng sữa Ông Thọ tại nhà

----------

